# Ausbildung als Fischwirt



## HotHotHechti (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen ob einer weiß wie viel man als Fischwirt verdient und wo man eine Ausbildung in Niedersachsen machen kann.Wisst ihr vielleicht welche Berufe es noch gibt die mit Angeln und Fischen zutuhen haben???;+

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir Antworten geben.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

Also Fischwirt ist ja jetzt nicht so die Top Adresse.
Und reich wirste damit auch nicht.

Gibt es nicht so ein Sprichwort, was sagt: Wer nichts wird, wird Fischwirt ?!

Ich glaube du wirst mit einen Gehalt als Fischwirt, nichts auf die Beine stellen können


----------



## YakuzaInk (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

gibt ja fischwirt für die flussfischerei, für die meeresfischerei und für teichanlagen... am besten erkundigst du dich mal beim arbeitsamt...! Ich denke die können dir fürs erste ganz gute auskünfte geben wo sowas überhaupt möglich ist


----------



## wacko (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

fischwirth, angelshop, angelguide.... gibts alles schon so oft. früher hat sich das sicher mal gelohnt aber heute wird man davon nicht mehr reich. es sei denn du findest irgendwo ne marktregion die nicht erschlossen ist und nur auf deinen angelshop wartet. das zu finden ist aber schwer, kostenspielig und riskant. was hast du denn fürn schulabschluss?
wenn du was mit fischen machen willst studier doch bio in richtung meeresbiologie oder gewässerökologie. is zwar anstrengend aber lohnt sich


----------



## Dart (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

Ich mag da falsch liegen, aber aus meiner Sicht lohnt sich die Ausbildung zum Fischwirt nur, wenn man entweder den Betrieb der Eltern irgendwann übernehmen will, oder später mal darauf hin arbeiten möchte eine eigene Teichwirtschaft aufzubauen, zu der man natürlich auch erstmal die nötigen Mittel haben muss. Als normaler gelernter Helfer in einem Betrieb sind die Verdienstmöglichkeiten gewiß nicht so hoch.
Wenn ich da falsch liege, verbessert das bitte.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich mag da falsch liegen, aber aus meiner Sicht lohnt sich die Ausbildung zum Fischwirt nur, wenn man entweder den Betrieb der Eltern irgendwann übernehmen will, oder später mal darauf hin arbeiten möchte eine eigene Teichwirtschaft aufzubauen, zu der man natürlich auch erstmal die nötigen Mittel haben muss. Als normaler gelernter Helfer in einem Betrieb sind die Verdienstmöglichkeiten gewiß nicht so hoch.
> Wenn ich da falsch liege, verbessert das bitte.
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:



Moin

Damit liegst du keineswegs falsch - dies ist ein Beruf den man nur mit einer gehörigen Portion Idealismus ausüben kann, ansonsten sollte man es bleiben lassen....



....und so im übrigen hat der Beruf Fischwirt rein garnix mit dem Angeln zu tun...

Am besten suchst du dir mal ne Fischerei in deiner Nähe und machst dort ein mehrwöchiges Praktikum, dann wirst du sehen ob es dir liegt, glaube aber nicht, dass du dort oft Fische zu Gesicht bekommst....

Grundsätzlich sucht man sich eine Fischerei die ausbildet und bewirbt sich dort um eine Lehrstelle - eine theoretische Ausbildung findet dann (speziell für Niedersachsen) in Hannover statt.

#h


----------



## AndiHH (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*



HotHotHechti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte fragen ob einer weiß wie viel man als Fischwirt verdient und wo man eine Ausbildung in Niedersachsen machen kann.Wisst ihr vielleicht welche Berufe es noch gibt die mit Angeln und Fischen zutuhen haben???;+
> 
> Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir Antworten geben.



Habe es vor langer Zeit hinter mir (Forellenzucht und Hochseefischerei) damals nicht mal 500 DM
Tipp suche Dir was anderes.

Aber wenn Du es wirklich machen willst:

http://www.lwksh.de/cms/index.php?id=2811

Gruß Andi


----------



## Angler-Flo (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

Grüß Dich,

ich habe mich auch für den Beruf Fischwirt interessiert. Habe es trotz interesse auf Eis gelegt. Ich hatte schon einen Praktikumsplatz und alles ... hatte aber alles wieder gestoppt, nachdem ich mich nochmal etwas über den Beruf informiert habe ... die Vergütung liegt meines Wissens bei ca. 1.200,00 EUR brutto. Das ist nicht so ganz der Hit. Natürlich kann es sein das ich nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand bin.


----------



## BMG619 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

Mich hat der Beruf Fischwirt auch Interessiert, aber da man sehr wenig verdient, die Berufsschule dafür in Hannover ist und es eine recht schwere Arbeit ist, hab ich mich doch dagegen entschieden und mache lieber was im kaufmännischen Bereich. 
Hab aber noch 2 Links die dir etwas weiterhelfen können:
http://infobub.arbeitsagentur.de/berufe/start?dest=profession&prof-id=13631
http://www.lwk-niedersachsen.de/index.cfm/portal/betriebumwelt/nav/315.html


----------



## olafsuzan (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

Staatliche Teichwirtschaft Ahlhorn bildet aus. Hat Forellen, Zander, Hecht und Karpfenzucht, sehr vielseitig und ziemlich geregelte arbeitszeiten, alle 3-4 wochen mal Samstags und sonntags Füttern und Siebe reinigen. An das Landesforstamt Ahlhorn wenden.


----------



## atsm123 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

hi,

Kollege hat auch Fischwirt/ gelernt und danach noch Agrarwissenschaft studiert also ihn hilfte die ausbildung.


mfg


----------



## oberfranke (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

Wie wäre es mit ner Ausbildungstelle zum Einzelhandeslkaufmann bei einem Angelgerätehändler. Gibt es sicher nicht so viele aber es gibt sie.
Ausbildung zum Fischwirt wenn du nicht gerade in ner Lehranstalt für Fischerei was findest ist das ein absoluter Knochenjob. Wobei die dort auch hart arbeiten dürfen.  
Such dir mal nen Praktikumsplatz - versuche es einfach- bedenke aber das ein großer Teil der Fischerei auch im Winter und bei schlechten Wetter gemacht werden muss. Wichtig ist das du aktiv suchst, eine Ausbildungsstelle wird einem normalerweise nicht hinterher getragen. 
Was hast du für Schulabschluss?


----------



## wusel345 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

Ich glaube fast, eure gutgemeinten Ratschläge kommen ein wenig zu spät. Schaut mal auf das Datum der Anfrage |wavey:


----------



## Angler2097 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

:vik:


----------



## atsm123 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

hi,

Hat den jemand hier den beruf erlernt hier ?

mfg


----------



## AllrounderLoomis (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

Haha, über einige Kommentare kann ich wirklich nur lachen...
Ich bin gelernter Fischer. 
Mit angeln hat es garnichts zu tun ausser man arbeitet in nem Betrieb mit Angelpuff.
Ja man mus idealistisch sein das stimmt, es is n körperlich harter Job bei dem man nicht reich wird. Tariflohn sind wirklich 1400 Brutto.
Ich selber kanns keinem empfehlen, aber erzähl mal nem Fischer er soll doch lieber was Kaufmännisches machen, der lacht dich nur aus denn Fischer biste oder biste nich!
Auch gehört örtliche Flexibilität zum Beruf, komme aus Bawü hab in Bayern gelernt und bin jetzt nähe Hamburg...
Wo man aufpassen sollte is das vielen Fischern die Lust am angeln vergeht.
Aber ich hab genauso Kollegen wie mich, auf Arbeit Fisch, danach schnell Aquariumfische füttern und dann ab zum angeln...
Ich kann nur empfehlen Praktikum, dann weisstes eh!
Greez


----------



## AllrounderLoomis (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

Besser spät als nie..
Vlt überlegt ja noch jemand...


----------



## atsm123 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

man kann auch als fischwirt gutes geld verdienen,die nachfrage ist sehr hoch gerade im ausland.


----------



## Neuro87 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

Muss hier jetzt einfach mal was einwerfen:

Entscheidet selbst:

Möglichkeit 1: 1.000 netto, ein Job der Spaß macht, wo du dich abends schon drauf freust am nächsten Tag wieder arbeiten zu "dürfen".

oder

Möglichkeit 2: 1.500 netto aber du hast absolut keinen Bock und dich nervt Freitags schon, dass du Montags wieder hin musst.

Geld ist nicht alles im Leben. Man verbringt ca. 1/3 des Tages auf der Arbeit. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast einen Beruf zu machen, der dir Spaß macht, dann machs!!!


----------



## atsm123 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

so sieht es aus.


----------



## Maifliege (6. August 2014)

*AW: Ausbildung als Fischwirt*

Die Welt ändert sich auch...

http://www.zeit.de/2014/17/aquakultur-wels


----------

